# Nandroid issue



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok so I have made tons of Nandroids before but for some reason the last five or so I have made will not restore. It says it can not restore system. It fails every time. It tells me it fails to load system files. Any suggestions?

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just to make sure are the backups from CWR 5.0.2.0 and are you using CWR5.0.2.0 to restore them? also make sure there are no spaces in the file name or in the file path


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine's been having MD5 mismatches lately. Both backed-up and restored with CWR5.0.2.0. Not sure what's going on unless my SD is corrupted or something.


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

Use rootexplorer or whatever to make sure md5 file is there...I've had probs copying from pc to sd before

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Also, have you tried updating the md5 file if its mis-matched (warning, may bootloop you if there actually is an issue with the file) or went to advanced and tried restoring *just* the system partition seperately?


----------

